

YC Ad Innovation Conference Now Live - jot
http://www.justin.tv/ycombinator#/w/1767843872

======
phunction
The list of predicted advertising trends from PG:

1) Tablets are important (apple is taking over the world), lots of potential
for advertising innovation given technology like touch and gestures

2) All data will live in the cloud

3) More stuff happens peer-to-peer (Airbnb vs hotels)

4) There will be a lot more startups; you'll need to begin working with
startups while they're small

5) Facebook is a big deal, sort of like iOS; they haven't tried to start
making money yet. wait for the growth group for finance.

6) More companies are moving into the software business (how do I start a
software company in the ad business?)

7) It will be possible to target ads very precisely. what would a super
precise ad look like? assume you knew everything about the person, what ad
would you give them? think about it that way.

8) Measurement is going to become more important. google makes a lot of its
decisions using data.

9) Creative will fuse with generated; games are like branched movies. ads
could be transformed similarly (executing a function where the user is an
argument)

Summary: in the future, think of the world where more stuff is known about
more people.

~~~
dmk23
I missed the video, but I am surprised why the rise of predictive analytics,
creative optimization and advertiser workflow automation is not on this list.

Making and targeting ads effectively is very time-consuming and error prone.
There is tremendous room for innovation.

~~~
klbarry
Advertiser workflow automation? Could you explain more about this, I'm quite
curious!

~~~
dmk23
Think of all the steps that go into setting up complex campaigns with proper
split testing.

There is lots of hassle, inefficiency and errors that happen along the way.

------
justin
Sorry about the audio, we'll try to fix it in a second. Also, we'll be turning
the stream off for some of the off the record companies.

------
wojtczyk
Thanks for the idea of sharing the event with the community.

However the video is 47 minutes long and has 20 minutes of an empty
introduction, where nothing is going on (waste of resources). When PG gets on
stage, he cannot be understood due to the audio quality. Minimal effort in
cutting the video down to the essential interval and better placement of the
mic would make the video contribution way more valuable.

Thanks for the text summary in this forum!

------
rdl
The aspect ratio is jacked up, at least when played back on Chrome on OSX
10.7.1 It's like it is being shot in 16:9 and streamed in 4:3 without being
cropped.

Also, your player seems to steal the keyboard in chrome and not give it back;
presumably this is also a Chrome bug?

------
iqster
Is this livestream only, or will it be available for viewing after the event?

------
vasco
Its kinda hard to hear the presenter, but otherwise thanks for the stream!

------
teflonhook
Horrible audio.

